# Do You Use Third Party Batteries in Your Canon Cameras?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2017)

```
Out of personal curiosity, I asked on last night on Twitter if you folks used third party batteries in your Canon cameras. The results so far actually shock me, it’s quite close to a 50/50 split.</p>
<div align="center">
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en">
<p dir="ltr" lang="en">Do you use third party batteries in your Canon cameras?</p>

<p>— Canon Rumors (@canonrumorsguy) <a href="https://twitter.com/canonrumorsguy/status/910303513053470720">September 20, 2017</a></p></blockquote>
<p><script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script></div>
<p>If you do use third party batteries, please let us and others know what brands have worked for you on the forum or via Twitter.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2017)

I use genuine only in my 1DX MkII's.

In my EOS-M I use genuine and EZO, they both work great and the EZO charger that came with the batteries works on 12VDC supply too.


----------



## yaplex (Sep 20, 2017)

as for me, it does not make sense to buy $3000-5000 camera to use some cheap batteries which potentially can damage it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2017)

OEM batteries in my cameras, eneloops in my flashes.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Sep 20, 2017)

My 6D came with an additional battery by Watson from B&H. Using it, no problem. Otherwise I would always us only Canon batteries.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, I use the 3rd party batteries that came with B&H kit. Also for flash I use Imedions and Eneloops. Other than that I have tonne 18650 and 16430 sized Li-Ion cells for lights.


----------



## magarity (Sep 20, 2017)

The main attraction for third party batteries is that battery technology improves but Canon never revises the older models. For example the NB-2LH is still sold new by Canon with the original 800 mAh spec but misc brands have compatible ones from 1800 to 2100 mAh. This is a huge incentive to buy non-Canon. It's not that the others are doing something sketchy to get that much power but just because the tech has changed.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes and no.


----------



## cnc (Sep 20, 2017)

For 50D I have two original and two aftermarkets, same age all running strong, no differences at all (6years +)
6D MarkII two Canon
Power shoot, Canon and Vivitar. Vivitar is not evan near to Canon.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 20, 2017)

Canon batteries only. Given the miniscule price of a battery compared to a camera body, it seems like an odd thing to skimp on to save twenty or thirty bucks.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nope. Never.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 20, 2017)

I have bought 8 batteries for my 5D III and then 5DSR, all of which have been third-party (plus the two canon batteries that came with the bodies).

So far, one battery has failed entirely (as in it no longer accepts a charge) - and this was one bought in late 2012 or early 2013 for the 5D III. All the others still work fine.

On my A7RII I use a mixture of genuine and third-party batteries. I have had slightly less success with these, with three failing within a year out of maybe 10 or so. But one of those that failed was an official Sony battery (albeit an older one that came with my older NEX camera)

Never had any other issues. 

On my M3/M5/M6 I have a bunch of genuine LP-E16s because at the time third-party batteries weren't available. 

But after continuous heavy use over many years I have never had any issue that has made me regret saving the money.


----------



## msatter (Sep 20, 2017)

Can't vote and something with having to login with Twitter. What shit is that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2017)

magarity said:


> The main attraction for third party batteries is that battery technology improves but Canon never revises the older models.



Totally disagree, I think the main attraction for the majority of people is that third-party batteries are *cheap*.


----------



## exterrestris (Sep 20, 2017)

Never had a problem with third-party batteries in my cameras. Used them exclusively when I had a 400D, and now with my 700D all but 1 are third-party - Duracell, specifically. Why? Simple, the Canon originals are overpriced.

List price of Canon LP-E8 is £49.99, and at best you can expect to save 10% on that at Amazon etc., whereas when I last purchased Duracell LP-E8 compatible batteries I got *4* for *£29.97*. Admittedly they'd dropped in price over time, but even 3 years ago when I first bought the Duracell compatibles I got 4 for ~£45. Note I haven't needed to replace those first 4 - they still work fine - I bought 4 more because the I found that the 5 batteries I had proved to only just be enough when I was away from power for 3-4 days on holiday.


----------



## okaro (Sep 20, 2017)

I use third party batteries as spare batteries. I typically use them only when needed i.e if I run out of the primary one or forget it in the charger. I typically have bought the very cheapest ones in the 10 € price range. Only two of the total ten have run out and needed to be replaced. On my G9 X II I bought a more expensive one at 40 € - still half of the original. In 3.5 months I have used it three times. I would be uncomfortable with only one battery.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 20, 2017)

NEVER !!!!


----------



## amorse (Sep 20, 2017)

I used to - bought 2 LP-E6s for my 6D, but when I upgraded to a 5D IV they did not work. Even on the 6D, however, I found that they would not hold a charge very well - I'd get less than half the performance of the Canon-made batteries. In the end, they weren't really worth the weight except in unusual circumstances.

Today I'd rather not risk damaging the camera so it's all original Canon batteries from here on out.


----------



## dexstrose (Sep 20, 2017)

On my 6d i use oem and aftermarket, i was being cheap about it at the time. On the 1dx ii, oem all the way.

Whats good about my oem 6d battery that came with the camera, it out lasted two aftermarket ones.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 20, 2017)

Canon batteries only in my 5DIII, M3, and G7x II.


----------



## leadin2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes for dslr and p&s but not on M series so far.


----------



## Omar H (Sep 20, 2017)

My 6D came in a bundle with a Digipower extra. I alternate them and they both work equally good.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nope - never for me.


----------



## slclick (Sep 20, 2017)

Only (now) use Wasabi for my extra above and beyond my 2 Canon LP-E6 batteries, have for years. They are the only 3rd party versions that work well with the charger, obtain a green light and last the same amount.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > The main attraction for third party batteries is that battery technology improves but Canon never revises the older models.
> ...



Agree with Neuro. And it isn't true that Canon never revises older models, they give the higher capacity battery a new name, the LP-E4/LP-E4N are interchangeable with the higher capacity LP-E19.


----------



## xps (Sep 20, 2017)

Of course, I do. 
Some of them are 1/3 of the price. I own 5 Canon batteries, 3 of them "N" version. Also 5 third party batteries, some of them are "N" versions too.
The cheaper batteries are about 3/4 (two of them 100%) of the capacity of the original Canons.
Life is also not as long, mostly they were defective after 24 month. My oldest Canon batteriy is from 2011. And it still works.


----------



## adventureous (Sep 20, 2017)

My daily driver is a 5DII which I bought in '08 along with 2 additional factory batteries in '08, giving me a total of 3 LP-E6 which I have numbered and keep rotated. Never a problem, still hold up very well and is the system I will use when purchasing the replacement camera. Factory only. Plus the factory charger is still perfect.


----------



## bf (Sep 20, 2017)

For EOS-M, did not make sense to pay 1/4 camera's price on an original battery. I bought a 3rd party and it was identical for about 3 years. Recently, my 3rd party spare has dropped on capacity whereas my Canon battery is still intact. Considering the price I paid, I am happy with this 3rd party battery.


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 20, 2017)

No, I have found consistently that 3rd party products are not as good as the Canon originals, batteries or otherwise. I also don't use Twitter, so apparently I am not allowed to vote.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes I do use 3rd party batteries in my cameras. Unfortunately, these days they (the ones I have tried) are not as good as the OEM packs - but at the price - who cares?

In the past, when I used the BP511 packs the 3rd party packs were vastly superior in both capacity and longevity. 3 Canon packs all dead within 36 months, five 3rd party packs (slightly cheaper than one Canon pack) were still performing better after 9 years than the Canon ones when new.

Pity the current 3rd party Lp-E4 and LP-E6 3rd party packs don't seem to be as good. I live in hope!


----------



## SkynetTX (Sep 20, 2017)

Never. It simply makes no sense to buy a cheap battery to save $10-20 after you bought a camera for thousands of dollars. Not to mention the lenses and other accesories.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 20, 2017)

In my T2i I used a third party battery. But only use $170 Canon batteries in my 1DXII.


----------



## okaro (Sep 20, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Never. It simply makes no sense to buy a cheap battery to save $10-20 after you bought a camera for thousands of dollars. Not to mention the lenses and other accesories.



Not everyone pays thousands for a camera. My most expensive camera was 424 €. I bought a third party battery for 40 €, original would have been 90 €.


----------



## tr573 (Sep 20, 2017)

magarity said:


> The main attraction for third party batteries is that battery technology improves but Canon never revises the older models. For example the NB-2LH is still sold new by Canon with the original 800 mAh spec but misc brands have compatible ones from 1800 to 2100 mAh. This is a huge incentive to buy non-Canon. It's not that the others are doing something sketchy to get that much power but just because the tech has changed.



those power claims are wildly optimistic. sometimes I think they actually do put enough cells in the 3rd party packs to be capable of holding that much, only because they know 1/3 of them will be DOA and the battery will then be the same capacity or thereabouts as the OEM model.


----------



## foo (Sep 20, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Totally disagree, I think the main attraction for the majority of people is that third-party batteries are *cheap*.



I have a Hahnel HLX-E6N, main attraction was that real LP-E6N's were simply unavailable at the time. Yes it was slightly cheaper than the Canon, it's also theoretically 2000mAh rather than 1800mAh. In practise I don't find it any better or worse than the genuine Canon battery. 
It's been used along with a couple of LP-E6N's over the last year or so with no difficulties.

Would I have bought a genuine LP-E6N if it had been available? Probably. At this point though I don't have any concerns with the Hahnel battery.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2017)

I have tried them in years past, but they were awful. I once bought a used P&S camera, and went to replace the battery, but could not get it out, it had overheated and was bulging, stuck solid. I drilled several holes until I was able to collapse it and pull it out with some needle nosed pliers. It was a 3rd party battery. The camera came with a second identical battery that did hold a charge, but I tossed them both and bought the right one.

If its not a critical use, a brand that has a actual company behind it might be acceptable. I would not trust taking one on a aircraft, or for any use where I depended on the battery to be reliable.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 20, 2017)

My batteries are 50/50 canon genuine and 3rd party. I've had great luck with wasabi... aka so far no problems.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I bought 4 DSTE brand LP-E6 batteries 2 each for my 7D and 7DII for <£18 a pair (£68 each from WEX) including a mains / 12v charger so I can charge them in the car, I also bought 1 spare LP-E12 with charger for Angela's 100D. 
I'm not just saving a few bucks I'm saving £60 per LP-E6 battery! They are available cheaper elsewhere but I wonder if £50 paid to unknownbatteryshop.com might be a counterfeit which is even worse than 3rd party imo. 
My 1DsIII came with the two batteries as supplied new so no need to buy a spare. 
I have one battery that is down to 1 red square on the recharge gauge and that is a genuine Canon LP-E6, the one that came in the camera box! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 20, 2017)

I tried a STK LP-E6 due to high Amazon ratings and low price. Worked ok for about half year, then saw a big drop in performance, while the OEM battery performed noticeably better over time. Since then, I have stuck with OEM batteries.


----------



## coldmist (Sep 20, 2017)

I have two spare Wasabi batteries for my t5i which have been working decently for a couple years now. I've noticed they don't seem to hold a charge as well as the OEM battery though. When I finally upgrade to a new body, I'll likely only use OEM batteries with it.


----------



## grainier (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a spare third party LP-E6 by Insten, it came free and works fine although I think it has lower capacity compared to Canon. As to LP-E5's and E8's I have uncounted piles of each of every brand possible. The only problem I ever had with those was a couple of genuine E5's that got swollen.


----------



## maves (Sep 21, 2017)

In some markets genuine accessories are excessively expensive. I use Genuine in my 5diii but only because I could get them at a good price. Genuine batteries in Australia often cost over AU$100 when generics can be bought for closer to $20. 

With a professional camera that I rely on I use genuine, but there is no way I would expect someone with an entry level camera worth $250 including battery to spend $100 on a genuine battery.

There is also a huge difference between reputable 3rd party batteries (which are possibly made to a similar spec and standard as OEM batteries) and cheap eBay knock offs. Buying cheap generic batteries online from places like eBay is a gamble


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 21, 2017)

I ever used at never intend to use third party batteries. Although I made that decision quite a while ago, these articles confirmed to me what I already suspected, especially the second one where actual capacity is tested:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2016/09/07/caffeine-priority-first-party-batteries-are-expensive-but-probably-worth-it
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/10/28/counterfeit-battery-fakes-with-risks


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 21, 2017)

*Re: Do You Use Third Party Batteries in Your Canon Cameras?ry*

My spare batteries are all copies. I've used a lot of DTSE's batteries too. They are pretty good. They do die over time but are way cheaper than the original. I'd buy Canon batteries if they were more reasonably priced. Hahnel are good (every thing they make is good. I've met the owner in person - very clever businessman) but pricey enough.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 21, 2017)

I have 4 Watson LP-E6 that I bought from B&H and they work fine. I haven't noticed any difference in performance vs. the Canon batteries nor have any of the cameras I've owned complained about them. I don't own a 5D4 or 6D2 so can't say about those. I also have one of their dual-bay Watson chargers which works pretty well and includes a 12V DC car cable which is awesome. 

My only rule is that I don't mix Canon and Watson batteries in the same 2-slot battery grip. I either use two Watson or two Canon. The batteries and chargers seem to mix fine. 

I only use Canon LP-E19's. They run so long that I don't need more than two. Would love to find a smaller 3rd party charger for travel. The Canon LC-E19 charger seem unnecessarily large. It has two bays but only one works at a time so not sure what the value of that is. Also no 12V.


----------



## RGF (Sep 21, 2017)

I have purchased a few third party batteries but they quickly went bad. Learned my lesson.

Only genuine Canon batteries for 5D and 1Dx cameras and Powerex for flash.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 21, 2017)

Ive had really good luck with the Wasabi Power batteries over a variety of brands (LP-E6 and LP-E8 for Canon, NP-FW50 for Sony). They list them as being higher mAh than the OEM batteries, which hasnt been my experience. But my LP-E6 knockoffs held up as well for like 6-7 years now. My FW50's are probably still 80-90% the original after 2-3 years now.

The way Canon prices batteries, I probably paid 20-25% the OEM price. Sony, about 40-50% OEM.


----------



## notapro (Sep 21, 2017)

Canon batteries only for my cameras.


----------



## Andreos (Sep 21, 2017)

I've used STK (used to be SterlingTek) batteries in my 10D, 5D and 6D without any problems whatsoever. In my usage, they work as well or better than Canon-branded batteries, and die less frequently. At 1/4 of the price, there is nothing not to like.


----------



## Talys (Sep 21, 2017)

It really depends on the battery. Fully decoded batteries that have been around a while like LPE6 have highly reliable after-market batteries. 

So yes, on LPE6... I have 3 original Canon LPE6 batteries (that all came with bodies) and about 10+ aftermarket ones; I leave spares everywhere and they are all interchangeable to me.

For a charger: I use two dual battery chargers with interchangeable plates. Usually, only 1 slot is for LPE6, but sometimes I swap out a plate for dual charging if I have a bunch of batteries that happen to all be out. The other is for the popular Sony F530/550/570 batteries that are used in tons of devices like LED panels, field monitors, that kind of thing.


----------



## shane.haumpton (Sep 21, 2017)

Sometimes since I traveled a lot and I forgot to bring spare batteries. But in most cases, I only use the original and now I bought some extra canon batts at https://www.adorama.com/l/Batteries-and-Power/Camera-Batteries-and-Power-Supplies/Camera-Batteries?sel=Brand-Compatibility_Canon.


----------



## Quackator (Sep 21, 2017)

Patona, Patona Premium, VHBW, Weiss batteries in use, all with the Patona chargers.
Never had any problems with 3rd party batteries, but I have several dead originals.

Most of the casualties are BP-511 (10D), one is LP-E5 (450D), two are NP-E3 (1D MkII),
one is LP-E6.

Currently in use 3rd party batterie types:
LP-E12 Patona
LP-E17 Patona Premium
LP-E5 VHBW
LP-E6 Patona Premium, Patona, Weiss, VHBW
NP-E3 VHBW


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 21, 2017)

Two genuine Canon batteries and one cheepie in case of an emergency, which I don't plan to recharge (if ever used) due to safety concerns, after watching a report on UK TV featuring them exploding due to over heating in charger.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 21, 2017)

Have 6 original Lpe6’s and 4 oem, including 2 wasabi. The oem’s all perform worse than the originals though; in particular the wasabi’s are aweful in my 5d4’s


----------



## Roo (Sep 21, 2017)

I have 4 genuine and one third party battery but I can't remember the last time I used it. The genuine ones tend to last for most of my shoots.


----------



## heretikeen (Sep 21, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Canon batteries only. Given the miniscule price of a battery compared to a camera body, it seems like an odd thing to skimp on to save twenty or thirty bucks.



Someone at Canon just sent a virtual kiss your way.
It must be nice to know that no matter how overpriced you make your accessoires, there's more than enough fan boys out there that buy it CAUSE IT'S CANON.


----------



## LDS (Sep 21, 2017)

I see that Manfrotto among other brands (mostly owned by the parent company Vitec) is now distributing Hähnel products, including batteries and chargers. Has anybody experience with them?


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 21, 2017)

has anyone found a third party battery that works with the M5? meaning that it also shows remaining capacity..

i have 2 Patona batteries as backup for the lp-e17 that came with. the camera bought for half the price of an original canon and the package included a charger and maybe i'll add another original canon to the kit..


----------



## bsbeamer (Sep 21, 2017)

Posted this awhile ago in another thread, but thought it may be helpful for this discussion:

I own many 3rd party batteries that have been purchased throughout the past several years. By product of doing video work and needing to swap semi-frequently throughout the day between camera(s), monitor(s) and sometimes an LED light. Have several Canon, Watson, Wasabi Power, and Kastar branded LP-E6 and LP-E6N's. 

Watson's are labeled as three different types:
LPE6 7.4V/1750mAh/12.95Wh (x5)
LP-E6N 7.2V/1900mAh/14.7Wh (x2, most recently purchased)
LP-E6N 7.4V/2000mAh/14.8Wh (x2)

The two Watson batteries labeled LP-E6N 7.4V/2000mAh/14.8Wh are the ones with an issue. They display the "Battery communication error. Does this battery/ do these batteries display the Canon logo? No / Yes" menu.

The Wasabi Power were purchased at different times, but they are all labeled as:
BTR-LPE6-JWP 7.2V/2600mAh/18.7Wh (x9)

The Wasabi Power are great 3rd party batteries but no where near the advertised specs. In fact, they are identical to the newest model Watson LP-E6N 7.2V/1900mAh/14.7Wh batteries and available at a much lower price.

The Kastar batteries are all labeled as:
LP-E6 7.2V/2950mAh and no mention of Wh (x12)

I would not purchase these ever again unless you only want to charge them in an OFFICIAL Canon charger. Out of the twelve I currently own, at least 5 must be charged ONLY in a Canon branded official charger. At least two (probably four) have been recycled.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 21, 2017)

Almost always 3rd party, ideally with capacity feedback. but ebay means i can carry 4 or 5 batterys and not worry about no power in my 6D. I'd only have 2 if it was a canon orig; And when they start to finally fail canon fail just as quick as the rest.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 22, 2017)

yaplex said:


> as for me, it does not make sense to buy $3000-5000 camera to use some cheap batteries which potentially can damage it.



+1


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... The results so far actually shock me, it’s quite close to a 50/50 split.



what is shocking about this? Given Canon's - and all other OEM manufacturers'- extreme pricing of simple batteries? Typically they are charging a multiple of 4 to what could be considered a fair price [no, i am not talking about 3,99 USD China stuff] - this is already considering that OEM batteries usually do have somewhat better selected cells and electronics so they hold their charge better. 

So, of course me and at least half of all users buy less expensive batteries as well. 

Personally I had one bad 3rd party LiIon battery a long time ago and zero issues since.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a 1DX2. Why risk a $6000 camera by saving a few bucks on an aftermarket battery. I have two total batteries and I am able to go all day with 2 batteries


----------



## eli452 (Sep 22, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > The main attraction for third party batteries is that battery technology improves but Canon never revises the older models.
> ...



Price, I agree is the main attraction. Problem is not all of them can be charged with genuine Canon charger. For me travel with two chargers is a no no.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2017)

DECENT third party batteries are *NOT CHEAP*. they are fairly priced. Canon / all OEM brand batteries are excessively over-priced.


----------



## ejenner (Sep 23, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> DECENT third party batteries are *NOT CHEAP*. they are fairly priced. Canon / all OEM brand batteries are excessively over-priced.



Agree 100%. Never had a problem with decent 3rd party batteries. Have never bought a Canon battery and wouldn't consider it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi AvTvM. 
We all like to think we might be buying DECENT third party batteries, how about Vivitar, many of us would recognise this as a well known trusted brand. 
From the linked article, one battery packed with rubber and another with smaller cells and a steel plate to make up the weight so it "feels" right? 
It seems the problem is finding the DECENT battery amongst the rest. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> DECENT third party batteries are *NOT CHEAP*. they are fairly priced. Canon / all OEM brand batteries are excessively over-priced.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 23, 2017)

of course it is a problem to find decent products at fair prices. i was sold a "genuine original canon battery" once by a dealer with excellent customer trist rating ... and it turned out to be counterfeit - very hard to notice by the way. i did get refund. i am willing to pay a SOMEWHAT higher price for somewhat better products - talking about a premium of maybe 20% - if i can be 100% sure to get the real deal, original OEM product. 

i am Not willing to pay 4 or 5 times of fair value for a product when i can still be nit sure whether or not it is counterfeit and/or any better than third party offerings.

i do consider batteries for cameras like tites for cars: an important consumable, that i don't have to buy from the car maker/dealership.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi AvTvM. 
Absolutely agree, consumables, much like I wouldn't buy a Canon CF card and have tried and use lenses from other manufacturers. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> i do consider batteries for cameras like tires for cars: an important consumable, that i don't have to buy from the car maker/dealership.


----------



## AJ (Sep 23, 2017)

I have used third-party batteries in the past, with good success (Sterlingtek). This was before chipped batteries.


----------



## Talys (Sep 23, 2017)

AJ said:


> I have used third-party batteries in the past, with good success (Sterlingtek). This was before chipped batteries.



Chipped batteries are a blatant money grab from camera manufacturers. But, sign of the times; taking a macro look at it all, nobody buys a camera (or skips one) because it uses a chipped battery, though they might do so because of battery compatibility with ones they already have. And the chipped battery ensures additional revenue, at least until the chip is decoded.

So, you could argue, all that wonderful new tech in the camera that you're getting at a lower price than the last camera is subsidized in part by overpriced accessories that they know most people will buy 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi AvTvM.
> Absolutely agree, consumables, much like I wouldn't buy a Canon CF card and have tried and use lenses from other manufacturers.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



This is a good analogy.

However, where it breaks down a little is that most of the knockoff companies are very cheap Chinese offerings, and I would not put a cheap Chinese battery in my car. Likewise, a lot of those cheap Chinese memory cards are junk, if you care at all about write speed.

For LPE6 batteries though, I haven't ever had a problem with cheap Chinese batteries (these aren't exactly rocket science ). Also, Canon doesn't make a dual LPE6 charger, so I use a knockoff charger, even though I have several originals.

If Canon wanted my business for premium products, I would happily pay US$150 for a 4-battery LPE6 charger 8)

I would also pay US$100 for a rechargeable lithium battery pack that fit into Canon 4-battery flashes like 600EXRT. And, I would even probably pay Canon's price for an LPE6 battery if it had significantly more mAH than third-party batteries.


----------



## msatter (Sep 25, 2017)

Twitter is not happy that I was not happy with twitter. Since my posting here I get the message that my account is limited and tweets by others are often not shown any more..

How can twitter limit my account if I don,t have an account with them?!?!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a 100% negative experience with 3rd party batteries. I have bought numerous in the past, based on advice from the likes of B&H. Never again.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 25, 2017)

For my original 7D, I bought Hahnel batteries and have been happy with them - I still use them on my 7D2/6D and even after recharges over 10 years, I do not see any performance difference to the Canon originals. I am naturally cautious and would not buy a different third-party brand because I have no idea what I am getting - while I know and agree that many people buy batteries much cheaper and are happy with them, I see no reason to buy a £1200 camera and risk it by saving a few £ on the battery. 
For my 1Dx2 it is Canon battery and only Canon battery.


----------



## gordonbb (Sep 26, 2017)

Only for my 1Ds MkII as the OEM NP-E3 batteries are no longer available. So I buy NiMH AA tabbed batteries and replace the NiCd cells in the old shells when they die and can still charge them with the OEM charger. Not for the faint of heart but this way it works better than after-market brands which either don't last, dont seat properly or aren't weather sealed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2017)

Colleagues: I am sort of the "simple son" here, so forgive an ignoramus' question: assuming a hypothetical equal build quality, will a 2600 mAh battery last longer, perform better, give more shots than, say, a 1900 mAh battery? 

My own third-party experience has been excellent. I often shoot in harsh conditions, and sometimes 2,000-3000 images a day in a 5d3 and 5d4, with big autofocus lenses. If I carry 2-3 extra batteries with me (as I always do) I have never run out of juice. I use Wasabi and B&H. A few years ago I bought one set of batteries which didnt charge well; the company said they'd changed manufacturers and replaced the batteries (with an extra freebie) instantly. 

I may be penny wise and pound foolish; but it irks me to pay 4-5 times the cost of, say, a Wasabi by buying Canon OEM. Assuming no risk to the camera --and of course I know that opinions on this differ -- I consider them equivalent.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 2, 2017)

I don't believe Canon makes it's own batteries anyway. It just irritates me that Canon expects me to pay 4 to 5 times the amount the 3rd party battery makers charge just for the logo.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 2, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Colleagues: I am sort of the "simple son" here, so forgive an ignoramus' question: assuming a hypothetical equal build quality, will a 2600 mAh battery last longer, perform better, give more shots than, say, a 1900 mAh battery?


Yes. Two hypothetical batteries with the same quality, the one of 2600mAh will last longer until unloading, and allows to take more photos.

However it is hard to believe that in the same size as the original 1800mAh battery, a third-party battery has truly 2600mAh.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 2, 2017)

dickgrafixstop said:


> I don't believe Canon makes it's own batteries anyway. It just irritates me that Canon expects me to pay 4 to 5 times the amount the 3rd party battery makers charge just for the logo.



i use a mix of canon and 3rd patzy LiIon batteries. canon buys them from external suppluers (most likely Panasonic). i do believe that Canon has toghter specs and quality control measures in place for the cells, since they can less afford any damage to their brand by overheatibg batteries and potential massive reacalls than the Wasabi's of this world. in my experience i do get a bit more juice consistently and for more recharge cycles put of OEM batteries. but looking at maybe 10-20%, not 4-5 times as the price differential ....


----------

